# AK-47 vs. Steyr AUG



## satanchrist (Jan 20, 2007)

PersonallY I'm opting with the Steyr. Several tests have proved it to be superior then the AK in ergonomics, rate of fire, recoil, firepower, and accuracy. The AK is a little more reliable and simpler to fix.  

If you come and say the M16 will beat both of them, then leave now because both are better then the M16 by so much it's not even funny.  

So what do you think is better, the AK or Steyr?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 20, 2007)

AKs are grossly overrated

It's because of every CS fanboy and their dog that thinks it owns so much that they suddenly can compete against far superior rifles


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 20, 2007)

An AK-47 is too inaccurate and fire too slow.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 20, 2007)

The M16 is better then the AK-47 because it is far more accurate and better at long range.

The Steyr AUG wins this.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jan 20, 2007)

Duh, AK-47's are like 50 years older than AUGs.  But in CS the AK is better  .


----------



## Limit_Tester (Jan 20, 2007)

The one advantage the AK-47 has over the other two rifles is that it is very cheap to produce.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2007)

It depends: sometimes I've got my ak days and sometimes I bludgeon everyone with an AUG. When I'm playing in fy_iceworld, the Aug is invincible. The AUG is the one with the zoom, right.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 20, 2007)

IIRC an AK-47 can jam easily.


----------



## Orion (Jan 20, 2007)

the only things ak-47's have on rifles today is how cheap they are produced most modern rifles outclass ak-47 in preety much every area.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 21, 2007)

Crimson King said:


> IIRC an AK-47 can jam easily.



Actually, AK-47s jam very little compared to other rifles because the tolerances used in building them are much more lenient.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, ak's are cheap, easy to produce and even a kid could use it. No wonder it's so popular.


----------

